# Base de datos sobre el estado de la ionósfera



## asherar (Oct 18, 2013)

Te comunicás en HF ? 
Necesitás info sobre las frecuencias utilizables en un determinado momento del día ?

Fijate aquí: Estado de la Ionosfera en distintas partes del mundo

(Puede tardar un poco en cargar)

Ver también:  
Ionograma
Ionósfera


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 18, 2013)

Muy interesante... alguien me puede enseñar a leer esa grafica?? DD


----------



## asherar (Oct 19, 2013)

Estas gráficas las genera un aparato denominado sondador ionosférico. 









La coordenada horizontal indica la frecuencia (en MHz) de la portadora del pulso de sondeo, y la coordenada vertical indica la altura (en km) a la que se "refleja" el pulso de sondeo. Es una altura nominal, se trata de un efecto promedio, ya que no hay una "chapa" sino una capa de electrones extendida y con una densidad variable con la altura. 
Esta distribución electrónica se puede calcular a posteriori, y a veces se muestra como una curva que recuerda un "seno" sobre la parte izquierda de la gráfica. En esa gráfica la coordenada horizontal representa la concentración electrónica a una altura dada. 
La interpretación de ionogramas como el de la figura es una tarea artesanal que tiende a desaparecer. Ahora existen programas como el "Artist" que hacen el trabajo en forma automatizada (a veces la pifian). 
Del ionograma se extraen diversos parámetros como los listados en la columna de la izquierda. Parámetros típicos son la frecuencia máxima del rayo ordinario de las capas F1 y F2 (fof1 y fof2), la frecuencia mínima (fmin), y un largo etc. En algunos parámetros, la O señala al rayo ordinario, y la X al extraordinario. 
La ionósfera es un plasma electrónico por el que se propagan las ondas electromagnéticas y, del mismo modo que para la luz algunos medios materiales exhiben birrefringencia, el campo magnétido terrestre hace que la onda EM se separe en dos, en diferente estado de polarización. 
Algunos parámetros son útiles en forma directa, otros sirven para elaborados modelos de la ionósfera. 
Esta información es útil por ejemplo para determinar la frecuencia a la que se puede comunicar con HF entre puntos alejados de la Tierra sin interferencia o con la menor potencia del emisor. 
Ej: El parámetro MUF indica la Maxima Frecuencia Utilizable. 
Los modelos permiten, dentro de ciertos rangos, predecir con anticipación el estado de la ionósfera. Las mediciones efectuadas en los puntos donde se ubican los sondadores se suelen extrapolar en rangos de hasta 500 km a la redonda. 
Si navegan la página de Lowell verán los sondadores de esa firma alrededor del mundo, los que se encuentran enlazados en una red llamada GIRO. 




Esta red está abierta a los que quieran suscribirse, previo permiso de la Lowell, con usuario y pasword.


----------



## asherar (Nov 3, 2013)

Ionograma animado: 






6 días de las mediciones hasta 25 MHz con resolución de 5 minutos. 
La hora se ve correr en el texto de arriba. 
Las líneas verticales son las transmisiones de radios locales.

Un ejemplo más: 







Y otro tipo de gráfica donde se filtraron las líneas verticales.






Fuente: http://www.sgo.fi/~j/gnu_chirp_sounder/

Estas otras gráficas ponen el eje vertical en el formato:
(tiempo de medición en segundos, tiempo de retorno en ms) 
La altura media de la ionosfera determina el tiempo que tarda el pulso en volver al emisor. 



> In each ionogram, the horizontal axis shows the frequency in MHz. The vertical axis shows the reception time of the signal, in seconds, and normalized to the corresponding starting time of the sweep at 0 MHz. Practically speaking, this means for (most) GPS-locked chirps that the digits after the decimal point give the propagation time in milliseconds. For non-GPS-locked chirps, the vertical axis still indicates different propagation times, but the absolute value is meaningless (unless you want to compare reception with another chirp receiver).











Fuente: http://websdr.ewi.utwente.nl:8901/chirps/

Como puede verse en las animaciones por momentos se forman líneas horizontales equiespaciadas. 
Eso es porque corresponden a las reflecciones segunda, tercera, etc. ... que ocurren cuando el emisor tiene mucha potencia.


----------



## asherar (Oct 13, 2014)

*Evolución diaria de la ionosfera*

http://www.ipellejero.es/hf/propagacion/ionosfera/index.php

http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=_J0uQJn4DbQ


----------



## asherar (Oct 15, 2014)

He aquí unos sondajes ionosféricos de la Estación Buenos Aires de fecha reciente:


----------

